# Forum General Introduce Yourself  B один прекрасный день этот чухонец будет свободно говорить по-русски

## Meerkat

Привет! 
Это мое первое письмо для такой форум. Я начал русскии язык самообучиться в последнем летом, июнь. Очень медленно я пишу. Склонение каждого слова я должен проверять из словаря. Я начинаю понимать падежи, он не запонимаю их. Рада я не ученик финского: у нас есть 14 (или 15) падежи. Он сложнее чем падежи - виды глаголов. Может кто-то рассказать, куда можно находить сайт... простите... слишком сложно, этот текст я написал уже 1,5 часа... Where could I find a site, which would list verbs and their prefixes and meanings this way (this is from a Finnish article, but you will get the idea) : 
стрелять (streljat) 	ampua, ammuskella
выстрелить (vystrelit) 	laukaista, ampua jotakin
застрелить (zastrelit) 	surmata ampumalla
застрелиться (zastrelitsja) 	ampua itsensä
расстрелять (rasstreljat) 	teloittaa ampumalla
пристрелить (pristrelit) 	lopettaa ampumalla
перестрелять (perestreljat) 	ampua kaikki
прострелить (prostrelit) 	ampua läpi, ampua reikä
обстрелять (obstreljat) 	tulittaa
перестреливаться (perestrelivatsja) 	ampua, ammuskella toisiaan 
I hope there would be alphabetic search by the main word, not by the prefix. 
Спасибо. Напишите мне пожалуйста.

----------


## Paul G.

By the way, "чухонец" is an old name of "Finn". Nowadays it can be ironic, sarcastic or even offensive.

----------


## lorente

Здравствуйте, Meerkat! Несмотря на множество ошибок ваше письмо весьма забавно, ваше старание не может остаться не замеченным)
Продолжайте в том же духе, и вы, несомненно, добьетесь успеха!

----------


## Meerkat

Спасибо всем! 
Я иронический написал "чухонец". Ха - ха. Я могу не оскорблять мне, я думаю.
С Рождеством, если ваш интерсует  ::  
P.S.Aleskdserk mitä tarkoitat?

----------


## Meerkat

Всегда двойной.

----------


## Alex_krsk

Tama sivusto on tuskin olemassa.

----------


## Meerkat

Я хочу рассказать, что я уже стараю учиться русский. Каждый день я стал лучше. Эксперт - никогда. Я только хочу понимать что-то о русская душа и культура. Без язык это невозможный. Большой спасибо каждому, этот сайт важный.

----------


## vikk

> Я хочу рассказать, что я уже стараю учиться русский. Каждый день я стал лучше. Эксперт - никогда. Я только хочу понимать что-то о русская душа и культура. Без язык это невозможный. Большой спасибо каждому, этот сайт важный.

 Это уже заслуживает уважения.

----------


## maxmixiv

Прогресс заметен  ::

----------


## Meerkat

благодорю оба. Ответ Максмиксива я понимал без переводчик и ответ Викка с переводчиком.
Я виду у окно и считаю: сегодня день прекрасный. Но я не ещё говорю по-русский. Теперь я много о тексте понимаю, но обычный речь слишком быстрый для мой медленный мозг.

----------


## DrBaldhead

Haha, I've just remembered where I've seen Russian related meerkats. 
It was Alexander Orlov!

----------


## Meerkat

Thank you for the link, doc.

----------


## Meerkat

Теперь время сново писать сюда. Я уже понимаю самый часть о текст я читаю, но ещё очень плохо понимаю что кто-нибудь говорит. Например по наблюдение фильмы: понимаю что-то только если есть субтитри по-русский, а субтитри я нe вовремя успеть всё читать. Но понимание разговорный язык улучшает спешно теперь, я отмечаю, чтобы я слушу много часы в день русского языка с наушником, несмотря я не всё понимаю. Это придавает меня много акустическая информация и научит мой ушки слышать правильных делов. 
Я знаю моя грамматика ещё плохо, но я стараю писать длинний предложений - можеть быть кто-то буду корректировать мой ошибки.

----------


## RedFox

> Теперь время снов*а* писать сюда. Я уже понимаю *большую часть текстов*, *которые* я читаю, но ещё очень плохо понимаю *речь*. Например*, когда я смотрю фильмы,* понимаю что-то только если есть субтитр*ы* *на русском*, а субтитр*ы* я *не всегда успеваю прочитать*. Но понимание разговор*ного* языка улучшает*ся* *быстро* теперь, *я помногу часов в день слушаю русский язык в наушниках*, несмотря *на то, что* я не всё понимаю. Это *даёт мне* много акустическ*ой* информаци*и* и *учит мои уши* слышать *правильно*. 
> Я знаю*,* моя грамматика ещё плох*а*, но я стараю*сь* писать длинн*ые* предложен*ия* - *может* быть*,* кто-то *исправит* мо*и* ошибки.

 Так держать!  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Так держать!

 Why have you corrected "ушки"? That was so cute. If original poster is a girl, of course. If it's a guy than it sounds gay.

----------


## RedFox

> Why have you corrected "ушки"? That was so cute. If original poster is a girl, of course. If it's a guy than it sounds gay.

 Видимо, по инерции под свой гендер.

----------


## Meerkat

Я гай а не гей, что это не важный. Люди все я любила  :: 
Спасибо оба!

----------


## Nastyushka

> Я гай а не гей, что это не важный. Люди все я любила 
> Спасибо оба!

 Отличный ответ!=))пусть не с грамматической точки зрения, но по смыслу))

----------


## Meerkat

Привет опять. 
Первое письмо я сюда почти год назад написал. Теперь я чувству, что я немного умею писать. Я прочитал моё первое письмо, и вспомню, как трудное написание этого было. Мой словарный запас не значительно больше как год назад, но я думаю, что я начинаю понимать как слова привязывают к друг другу. Благодарю всём в форуме, несмотря я только редко сюда пишу, часто читаю.

----------


## Medved

> Первое письмо я *написал* сюда почти год назад написал. Теперь я чувству*ю*, что я  немного умею писать. Я прочитал моё *своё* первое письмо, и вспом*инаю*, как  *трудно* *было* *написать его* написание этого было. Мой словарный запас не значительно больше как *чем(than)* год назад, но я думаю, что я начинаю понимать как слова привязывают к  друг другу. Благодарю вс*ех* *на* форуме, несмотря *на то, что* я только редко сюда пишу,  часто читаю.

 Это был намёк на то, что нет предела совершенству  :: 
Продолжай в том же духе, мы внимательно следим за твоими успехами  ::

----------


## Meerkat

> Это был намёк на то, что нет предела совершенству 
> Продолжай в том же духе, мы внимательно следим за твоими успехами

 Да, да. Я знаю  :: 
Спасибо. Ответ прочитал, и без переводчике не понимал. "Намёк" новое слово для меня, и тоже идиом "в том же духе". Напомню, что я раньше написал "эксперт - никогда". Но очень рад из-за корректировки, без их я не могу развивать.

----------


## maxmixiv

Okay then  :: 
1) рад корректировкам  (должен быть дательный падеж: радоваться чему-либо, кому-либо)  _Ну что же ты моим цветам совсем не рада? Ну что же ты не радуешься тёплым дням?_
2) без их --> без них
3) развивать --> развиваться (прогрессировать, совершенствоваться, продвигаться, ... - все глаголы возвратные)
4) без переводчике не понимал --> без переводчик*а* не понял (или: не смог понять. Совершенный вид в любом случае!)
5) идиом --> идиом*а*
6) В подписи "исправите мой ошибки" есть две ошибки!

----------


## vikk

Добрый день, Meerkat.
Если сравнивать твое первое сообщение и последнее, то прогресс очень даже заметен. 
Так держать!!!

----------


## Meerkat

Большое спасибо, Vikk! В один день уверенно буду... 
Я вспомну, что я хотел попросить что-то, так Maxmixvid раньше посылал корректировки, но было тогда database error. Но я моё письмо сохранял... вот:  
Спасибо. Думаю, что подпись хорошо именно так, потому-что это не безупречный. Я вижу, что "исправите" должно быть "Исправьте", но не понимаю, почему "мой" неправильно. I thought it should be plural accusative inanimate, but not? Dative again? Исправьте моим ошибки? Да?

----------


## maxmixiv

Нет!
мой in accusative plural = мо*и* (stress on и)  Вахтанг Кикабидзе Мои года - мое богатство - мои года кикабидзе текст песни - rusmp3list.ru

----------


## Meerkat

Thanks again. Now I understand, that in the table I was looking for the correct form, is an accent mark on top of и and it looks like й. Буду купить очки  ::

----------


## maxmixiv

> Буду купить очки

 Куплю очки  ::

----------


## Meerkat

Сейчас я только хочу писать по-русски, несмотря у меня нет ничего особенный на сказать. Или у меня есть, но я не знаю, как начинаться. Ну, стараюсь я... Первый раз, на выходные, я действительно разговорил по-русски. Умел какой-то выражать мой чувствы (и мыслы, язык необходимо не нужно в выражение чувства)  . Очень смешной был, когда один пьяный был поэтому сердитый: он не понимал что мы говорили. И я понимал, что в здесь практическо никто не понимает. Как здорово! Тайний язык! 
Я был как мальчик, или даже - волшебник.

----------


## InterWall

So, you don't want to speak in Russian, you want only write, right? Because if you want to speak then I can help you with it.

----------


## Meerkat

> So, you don't want to speak in Russian, you want only write, right? Because if you want to speak then I can help you with it.

 Of course I want to speak. I just tried to write something about how enthusiastic I was, when I recently managed to really speak Russian. But I don't think skype lessons will be my thing, thank you.

----------


## maxmixiv

Вот это не понял:  

> Я был как мальчик

----------


## Meerkat

> Вот это не понял:

 
Хорошо! Я чувствовал, что я ребёнок опять. Все был новый и интересный.

----------


## Basil77

> Хорошо! Я чувствовал, что я ребёнок опять. Все был новый и интересный.

 _Я опять почувствовал себя ребёнком. Всё было новым и интересным._

----------


## xXHoax

In the case of Instrumental with verbs that have to do with being, what is the rule for using instrumental?

----------


## Lampada

> In the case of Instrumental with verbs that have to do with being, what is the rule for using instrumental?

 Not sure about the rule.  http://www.ipages.am/files/companies...%20Grammar.pdf 
" *99. *  Verbs that take the instrumental *Verbs that take the instrumental case denote:* 
(1) *Use or control:* _владеть_ ‘to own, have a command of’ (a language),  _дирижировать_ ‘to conduct’ (an orchestra), _заведовать_ ‘to be in charge of’,  _злоупотреблять_ ‘to abuse, misuse’,  _командовать_ ‘to command’, _обладать_ ‘to possess’,  _пользоваться_ ‘to use’,  _править_ ‘to rule’, _располагать_ ‘to have at one’s disposal’, _распоряжаться_ ‘to manage’, _руководить_ ‘to run’,  _управлять_ ‘to control’. 
 (2)* Attitude: * _восхищаться_ ‘to be delighted with’,  _гордиться_ ‘to be proud of’, _грозить_ ‘to threaten with’,  _довольствоваться_ ‘to be satisfied with’, _дорожить_ ‘to value’, _интересоваться_ ‘to be interested in’, _любоваться_ ‘to admire’ (also на + асс.), _наслаждаться_ ‘to delight in’, _обходиться_ ‘to make do with’,  _пренебрегать_ ‘to disregard’,  _увлекаться_ ‘to be obsessed with’,  _хвастаться_ ‘to boast of’,  _щеголять_ ‘to flaunt’. 
 (3) *Reciprocal action:*  _делиться_ ‘to share’,  _обмениваться_ ‘to exchange’. 
 (4) *Other meanings:*  _болеть_ ‘to be sick’, _жертвовать_ ‘to sacrifice’ (cf. жертвовать + асс. ‘to donate’),  _заниматься_ ‘to busy oneself with’,  _изобиловать_ ‘to abound in’,  _ограничиваться_ ‘to limit oneself to’,  _отличаться_ ‘to be distinguished by’,  _пахнуть_ ‘to smell of’,  _прославляться_ ‘to be renowned for’,  _рисковать_ ‘to risk’,  _страдать_ ‘to suffer from’ (chronically) (cf. страдать от ‘to suffer from’ (a temporary ailment)),  _торговать_ ‘to trade in’....*"*

----------


## Meerkat

Продолжаю писания, несмотря это будет только поток сознания, потому-что ничего конкретного проблемы у меня нет, а я только хочу практиковаться. Я благодарю каждого, который помогает меня здесь, и тоже администрации странице. Это чудесный, что интернет делает такое изучение возможный - как мир меняется! 
Ну, я понял один проблема, но вы, без обид, не в этой можете помогать. Только время будет - или даже это нет. Я значю, что я буду всегда думать по-фински, и тот может сделат мой русский немного странный, в точку зрение родного спикера. Потому-что я во первых думаю по-фински, я необходимо не наиболее лучшая фраза найду, но только такая, что работает по-фински, и потом попытаю переводить этой. С другой стороны, я очень рад я финн, а не, например, англичанин, потому-что структура языков ближе!

----------


## tasamayamalvina86

> Продолжаю (ЧТО ПРОДОЛЖАЮ ДЕЛАТЬ?)писания ПИСАТЬ, несмотря (НЕСМОТРЯ НА ЧТО?) НА ТО ЧТО это будет только поток сознания, потому-что( ЧЕГО НЕТ?)конкретного(КОНКРЕТНОЙ) проблемы /у меня нет/, /а я только/хочу практиковаться (Я ЧЕГО ХОЧУ?:ХОЧУ ПРАКТИКОВАТЬСЯ). Я благодарю каждого, (КОГО БЛАГОДАРЮ?)/который/ (КАЖДОГО КТО)помогает (ПОМОГАЕТ КОМУ?)/меня/(МНЕ)здесь, /и тоже/ (А ТАКЖЕ)администрации (КОГО, ЧЕГО?)/странице/ СТРАНИЦЫ. Это (ЭТО ЧТО?)/чудеснО/, что интернет делает такое изучение(ИЗУЧЕНИЕ КАКИМ?) возможный (ВОЗМОЖНЫМ)- как мир меняется! 
> Ну, я понял(ЧТО ПОНЯЛ?) (ЕСТЬ) (ЧТО?)один (ОДНА) проблемА, но вы, без обид, (ЧТО НЕ СМОЖЕТЕ СДЕЛАТЬ?)/не в этой можете помогать/ В ЭТОМ МНЕ ПОМОЧЬ. (В этом предложении вы скорее всего хотели сказать : ЧТО ТОЛЬКО ВРЕМЯ и ВОЗМОЖНО ДАЖЕ ОНО НЕ ПОМОЖЕТ )/Только время будет - или даже это нет/. Я значю  (Я ЧТО ДЕЛАЮ?) ЗНАЮ, что/ я/ буду всегда думать по-фински, и (ЧТО?) ЭТО /тот/ ДЕЛАЕТ /может сделат/мой русский (КАКИМ?) немного/ странный /СТРАННЫМ, (С ЧЕГО?)/в/ С /точку/ ТОЧКИ /зрение /ЗРЕНИЯ НОСИТЕЛЯ ЯЗЫКА /родного спикера/. Потому-что, я во первых думаю по-фински, МНЕ /я необходимо /(НЕОБХОДИМО ПОДОБРАТЬ ФРАЗУ, КОТОРАЯ НАИБОЛЕЕ СООТВЕТСТВУЕТ ФИНСКОЙ, А ЗАТЕМ ПЕРЕВЕСТИ ЕЕ)/не наиболее лучшая фраза найду, но только такая, что работает по-фински, и потом попытаю переводить этой/. С другой стороны, я очень рад (ЧЕМУ?) ТОМУ ЧТО  я финн, а не, например, англичанин, потому-что структура языков ближе!

 Исправила где посчитала грамматически неверным построение фраз, отмечу что ошибки в основном на согласование времен,и местоимения, в целом Вы молодец.

----------


## Meerkat

> Исправила где посчитала грамматически неверным построение фраз, отмечу что ошибки в основном на согласование времен,и местоимения, в целом Вы молодец.

 Спасибо! Я вернулся. Может быть я более пишу в ближайшее время, сейчас я слишком усталый. Думал только объявлять что я еще живу, как будто это кому-нибудь интересует  ::

----------


## maxmixiv

Пишите более! 
Немного исправлений:
я более напишу -> я напишу побольше
думал только -> хотел только
объявлять что я ещё живу -> объявить, что я ещё жив
кому-нибудь интересует -> кого-нибудь интересует (но: кому-нибудь интересно)

----------


## Meerkat

> Пишите более! 
> Немного исправлений:
> я более напишу -> я напишу побольше
> думал только -> хотел только
> объявлять что я ещё живу -> объявить, что я ещё жив
> кому-нибудь интересует -> кого-нибудь интересует (но: кому-нибудь интересно)

 Спасибо! Не очень правильно... В следующий раз лучше, надеюсь. 
Я мало учился в последнее время, но что-то в любом случае. Повторение - мать учения  ::  Но, снова, я слишком усталый, потому что у меня силная работа. Может быть в выходние напишу побольше. Спокойной ночи, ребята.

----------


## lynxdakota

> Привет! 
> Это мое первое письмо для такой форум. Я начал русскии язык самообучиться в последнем летом, июнь. Очень медленно я пишу. Склонение каждого слова я должен проверять из словаря. Я начинаю понимать падежи, он не запонимаю их. Рада я не ученик финского: у нас есть 14 (или 15) падежи. Он сложнее чем падежи - виды глаголов. Может кто-то рассказать, куда можно находить сайт... простите... слишком сложно, этот текст я написал уже 1,5 часа... Where could I find a site, which would list verbs and their prefixes and meanings this way (this is from a Finnish article, but you will get the idea) : 
> стрелять (streljat) 	ampua, ammuskella
> выстрелить (vystrelit) 	laukaista, ampua jotakin
> застрелить (zastrelit) 	surmata ampumalla
> застрелиться (zastrelitsja) 	ampua itsensä
> расстрелять (rasstreljat) 	teloittaa ampumalla
> пристрелить (pristrelit) 	lopettaa ampumalla
> перестрелять (perestreljat) 	ampua kaikki
> ...

 Привет! Рада познакомиться.  :: Меня зовут Яна(Yana), я из города Уфа, Россия. Ужасно рада найти этот сайт. С удовольствием могу помочь в изучении русского языка ::

----------


## Meerkat

Привет, Яна! Очень приятно!

----------


## Meerkat

Ещё живу! Вчера я читал брошюр о новом курсы русского в мой город, а не уверен какой уровень походит мне лучше. Я начал изучение только три года назад, но думаю, что я быстрое учил чем средний человек. В любом случай, у разных курсов свой личной учителям, и поздно изменять будет трудный или невозможный. Поэтом, надеюсь, я сразу ищу адекватный курс! 
Этот не вопрос, потому что я знаю только я могу вот проблема решать, но если бы вы можете указывать мой ошибки, я самый благодарен!

----------


## Alex80

> Ещё живу! 
Unnatural phrase for such introduction. Also "Я" should not be omitted from the start. At the start we have no context and omitting works with difficulties.
"Я (всё) еще жив/живой!" is correct, but sounds strange in russian as greetings. We use next set-phrases in this role: "Я всё еще с вами!", "Я снова с вами!". 
Вчера я читал брошюр*у* о новом курс*е* русского в мо*ём* город*е*, *но* не уверен какой уровень походит мне лучше. Я начал изучение только три года назад, но думаю, что я учил*ся быстрее,* чем *обычный* человек (*в среднем*). В любом случа*е*, у разных курсов сво*и персональные* учител*я*, и *потом* *поменять их* будет трудн*о* или невозможн*о*. Поэтом*у*, надеюсь, я сразу *найду* адекватный курс!
(учить=to teach, учиться=to learn)
(ищу is imperfect verb, not suitable here) 
Этот не вопрос, потому что я знаю*, что* только я могу *эту* проблем*у* реш*ить*, но если вы можете указ*ать* мо*и* ошибки, я *буду очень* благодарен!

----------


## Yulia65

Доброе время суток! Если Вы все еще хотите лучше понять глагольные префиксы, то вот ссылка на дипломную работу, в которой есть частичное объяснение некоторых префиксов в гоаголах даижения на финском языке. Успехов Вам!   https://jyx.jyu.fi/dspace/bitstream/...9.pdf?sequence

----------


## Meerkat

Спасибо оба! 
Интересно. Опять я только больше не могу сказать, что этот сайт удивительный, и Вы особенно дружелюбные! Получение такая помощь бесплатно чувствует почти криминальной.  
Интересно увидеть, как моих предложений вы понимаете правильно, и также можете их улучшать, несмотря на это, что когда я вижу всего мою ошибку, я думаю: Невозможно я опять так плохо написал! Следующий раз буду лучше успевать! Но следующий раз будет нет другой... Но не расстраиваюсь! Язык огромная гора, и я недолго ещё вскарабкался. (I don't understand what is the difference between many Russian words for climbing.) 
Ссылка тоже очень интересно! Как Вы нашли такой финский исследование?

----------


## Yulia65

> Спасибо оба! 
> Интересно. Опять я только больше не могу сказать, что этот сайт удивительный, и Вы особенно дружелюбные! Получение такая помощь бесплатно чувствует почти криминальной.  
> Интересно увидеть, как моих предложений вы понимаете правильно, и также можете их улучшать, несмотря на это, что когда я вижу всего мою ошибку, я думаю: Невозможно я опять так плохо написал! Следующий раз буду лучше успевать! Но следующий раз будет нет другой... Но не расстраиваюсь! Язык огромная гора, и я недолго ещё вскарабкался. (I don't understand what is the difference between many Russian words for climbing.) 
> Ссылка тоже очень интересно! Как Вы нашли такой финский исследование?

 Вы молодец! Вы стараетесь, а "терпенье и труд все перетрут". 
С каждым разом Вы будете говорить и писать лучше и грамотнее! 
Главное, что Вас можно понять. А грамматика осваивается и шлифуется со временем.
Вот вариант, как можно улучшить Ваш последний пост:
----
Спасибо Вам обоим!  
Снова и снова я говорю, что это удивительный сайт, а Вы очень дружелюбны.
(Or you may say: Я не перестаю говорить, какой замечательный этот сайт и насколько Вы дружелюбны). 
Получая Вашу бесплатную помощь, я чувствую себя виноватым. 
Интересно посмотреть, какие мои предложения Вы понимаете без проблем, а какие следует улучшить.
Несмотря на это, когда я вижу все свои ошибки, то думаю: "Не может быть, чтобы я опять так плохо написал!"
В следующий раз я постараюсь написать лучше! 
Но в следующий раз будет что-то другое (This was the only sentence I did not understand).
Но я не расстраиваюсь!
Язык - как высокая гора (вершина), а я только-только начал карабкаться вверх. 
Ссылка тоже очень интересная! Как Вы нашли это финское исследование?
-----
Я просто набрала в поисковике фразу "глагольные приставки/префиксы", и первой оказалась и енно эта дипломная работа финского студента! Вот это совпадение!

----------


## Meerkat

Я сейчас не работаю, поэтому у меня времени для изучений русского. Я начинал систематично исследовать грамматике, начиная сначала. Около трёх годов назад я начинал изучать русского. Я только читал и писал слова, и тоже слушал музыку и смотрел фильмы, и следовал новости по-русски. У меня сейчас довольно большой словарный запас, но только в последних днях, когда я грамматику сильно научусь, мне начинает чувствоваться, что в один прекрасный день... 
I copy-pasted this text in orfogrammka.ru, and corrected my mistakes (only 5 of them, which I find rather satisfying).  But machines are only machines, so I'll be waiting for further corrections.

----------


## maxmixiv

I will try to transform the text into a digestible form, without explanations for now. I hope I grasped correctly what you tried to say. 
Я сейчас не работаю, поэтому у меня много времени для изучения русского. Я начал заново и систематически изучать грамматику. Около трёх лет назад я начинал изучать русский. Я просто читал и писал слова, слушал музыку и смотрел фильмы, и следил за новостями на русском языке. У меня сейчас довольно большой словарный запас, но только в последние дни, после того как я наупражнялся в грамматике, у меня появилось ощущение, что в один прекрасный день...

----------


## Meerkat

Thank you! No explanations are needed right now, but I can clearly see things I need to concentrate on next. You obviously understood what I tried to express, but I need more experience to make it sound more natural. I've used words, which are not always the best ones for the situation. I also need to concentrate on the aspects of the verbs. I am not yet that far in my grammar book, but it is clear, that l need to rehearse them a lot. Some cases were also wrong. Thanks again!

----------

